# super pouty lips



## ninabruja (Apr 16, 2006)

what would i use to achieve this kind of look? are you supposed to line the lips normally, or outside? i am new to lip liner and don't own any, so color recs are appreciated, too.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 16, 2006)

If you are looking for the colour specifically, I would give Fashionably Fuschia a whirl and see what you think. There are many l/l that will match at the counter so just ask when you look at the l/s.
As for lining, it looks as if she has her lips lined slightly above the lip line on the upper lip only. I myself don't like to do this but depending on your lips, some people can really pull it off well. My only recommendation is to try it at home with a liner and lipstick you are used to and see how it goes. Since you don't own any liners, it is best to go to your counter and get swatched for a liner that is close to your natural lip colour. Mine are close to Subculture liner so that works well for me, but I do have quite pigmented lips for my skin tone. 
For pouty lips, it can help to place a clear gloss over liner and/or lipstick. Place an extra dab in the middle of your bottom lip. This helps add dimension and extra shine to your lip, giving a fuller and more pouty look.

HTH!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

NARS has more natural color lip liners than MAC does, so you might want to start there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to try this because I have no upper lip.


----------

